# 99 Chevy



## EDL (Jan 15, 2000)

I recently bought a 99 chevy in the fall, I know they chainged the frames on them, but did they also beef up the front axle. I had an 89 and the front axle was trashed after I had plowed with it for years, everytime we re threaded and re bolted, the next year it had split again. any information would be great Thanks Tom


----------

